# Halcyon II Wax



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I have been buying a few estate pipes since I didnt have any pipes to smoke at all. Most of the pipes I bought at first were the 5-10.00 range estate that had years on them. Most were very dull and no shine or gloss to the briar. I almost bought some carnauba wax but than would need a buffing wheel. So I found this Halcyon wax on Ebay. Well I am impressed so far as it seems to really work. Very easy to rub on than buff off with a dry cloth. 2 coats seem to work the best. It has really made some of my cheap pipes look like they cost more.

Figured I would share this to the rest of the BOTL if your interested.

Iwan Ries Halcyon II Wax | Chicago's Pipe, Cigar & Tobacco Store | Iwan Ries & Co.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I use this as well, great stuff!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I was interested in some wax til I discovered the beauty of good ol Extra Virgin Olive Oil!!!!!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I agree, good stuff. Does a great job protecting stems, and a little goes a long way. I believe it is also available from, and originates from, Sam Goldberger's site:

Halcyon II Wax - $5.00 : Fine Pipes International, A Venue for Collectors of Fine Smoking Pipes and Accessories


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the post I had the feeling lately that I need to get some wax. It also mentioned its good for a meer. Does the Meer wax add in the coloring affect ? Or does wax or no wax not matter in the coloring ? This product seems good for all pipes, instead of buying a wax for briar and Meer. Remember im new and full of questions. Thanks


----------

